# Skandinavisk forum (från svenska forumet)

## Cossins

(I hope you don't have too severe problems understanding danish...)

Hejsa!

Som det blev diskuteret i denne tråd, er vi også nogle stykker her som er fra Danmark. Da jeg, og mange andre, synes at det ville være overkill at have både et svensk, norsk og dansk forum (vi kan vel mere eller mindre allesammen forstå de to andre sprog), foreslår vi at vi beder administratorerne om at oprette et Skandinavisk forum, til alle fra Sverige, Norge og Danmark (plus eventuelt Finland, de taler vistnok også svensk derovre...).

Der er flere fordele ved dette:

1) De fra Danmark som ikke taler engelsk særlig godt får også en chance for at blive introduceret til Gentoo.

2) Både nordmænd og svenskere får større "målgruppe" når de stiller spørgsmål, forstået på den måde at der vil være flere til at besvare folks spørgsmål.

3) Vi kan hver især øve os i at forstå hinanden bedre, og til sidst måske opnå komplet forståelse for de andre nordiske kulturer (fred og harmoni til alle  :Wink:  - måske ikke så relevant for de fleste...).

Denne tråd er til for at en regulær afstemning kan foretages, argumentation for og imod er velkommen. Det er vigtigt at emnet gennemdebatteres grundigt...

En tråd magen til denne findes i det norske forum...

- Simon

----------

## frippz

Jag tycker att det är en ypperlig idé!

Förutom att det skulle vara mer fart i ett skandinaviskt forum, så får jag chansen att bättre på min förståelse för danska och norska (osv osv  :Mr. Green:  )

Ett fett ja från mig!  :Wink: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Varför inte? Man får ju mer kontakt med andra och så svårt är det inte att förstå Danska och Norska.  :Smile: 

----------

## spiff

Tyckte det först var en värdleös ide eftersom jag aldrig fattar ett jota av danska... efter lite funderande så insåg jag dock att det är ganska lätt att läsa långsamt mot att tala. Så visst.. varför inte... skulle det braka åt fanders som kalmar unionen går det väl alltid att avskaffa  :Smile: 

----------

## Cossins

Hehe, det er rigtigt... Jeg fatter heller ikke et klap af svensk når det tales, men på skrift er det let nok...  :Very Happy: 

Dejligt at se at der er så stor tilslutning... Hvis det bliver ved på denne måde, opretter jeg en tråd i Gentoo Forums Feedback hvor vi kan vise hvor mange som er for...

- Simon

----------

## frippz

Wunderschön!!

Jag ser fram emot detta!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## snutte

Weeee.. This could be great.  :Smile: 

----------

## kovacsi

Hej.

Det låter som en god ide. Jag har ju sjælv blivit lite av en blandning av svensk och dansk efter att ha bott i Danmark i snart 3 år. Jag kan inte snacka ordentlig danska, men jag har visst fått lite problem med svenskan också nu. Ibland kan det ta mig en kvart innan jag kommer på vad en sak/uttryck heter på svenska eftersom jag har blandat svenska och danska i ett par år nu.

Nå, men før att gøra saken lættare før mig, så røstar jag också før ett sammanslaget skandinaviskt forum. Så slipper jag gå och kika i två olika (om det nu hade kommit en ren dansk).

JAg kan ju också tillægga att jag ær ganska ny på forumet och Gentoo øverhuvudtaget. Det ær væl ca 2 veckor sen nu som jag installerade det. Men jag har anvænt Linux distros lite fram och tillbaka sedan '96, før det mesta en Slackware..

Nå men, nog med skitsnacket nu.

Ha de gott allesammans.

/Istvan

----------

## zeb

Jag röstar också för ett skandinaviskt forum, så slipper jag känna mig som en outsider i det svenska och norska forumet    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yarrick

många verkar gilla iden, så det kanske blir av  :Smile: 

det blir lite problem med det finska språket dock. de finnar som kan svenska är välkomna, men de som vill skriva på finska får organisera sig och starta en egen forumdel, då vi bara kan ha språk som alla förstår någorlunda

----------

## Thulle

verkar helt okej:) men finska skiljer sig tyvärr lite för mycket:/  känns juh dumt att lämna dem utanför,  men inte så mycket att göra åt.

----------

## Thompa

Tycker det låter utmärkt.. säger en dansk medborgare som bor i sverige som inge danska kan... Men så svårt är de ju inte att förstå varandra!!

----------

## Thulle

 *Thompa wrote:*   

> Tycker det låter utmärkt.. säger en dansk medborgare som bor i sverige som inge danska kan... Men så svårt är de ju inte att förstå varandra!!

 

hehe, det var en rätt snygg kombination   :Smile: 

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Tycker också det låter bra med ett Skandinaviskt forum.

/ROger

----------

## frippz

Det verkar ganska enhälligt här. Kanske snart dags att göra slag i saken?  :Smile: 

----------

## dev-null-devil

Låter som en utmärkt idé. 

Lycka till!

----------

